
Sketchpad - The program that started it all - raganwald
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sketchpad
======
raganwald
An electronic version of Ivan Sutherland's doctoral thesis:

<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/techreports/UCAM-CL-TR-574.pdf>

